# Zexion vs JackPK



## Superbird (Aug 24, 2015)

[size=+2]*Zexion vs JackPK*[/size]



Zexion said:


> *Format:* 4v4 Single
> *Style: *Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 50%
> ...


*Zexion's active squad*

 *Cinders* the male Cyndaquil <Blaze> @ Fire Stone
 *Sparky* the female Shinx <Intimidate>
 *Jarfly* the male Nincada <Compound Eyes>
 *Iron* the female Aron <Rock Head>
 *King* the male Slowpoke <Oblivious> @ King's Rock
 *Cerise* the female Cherubi <Chlorophyll> @ Leaf Stone
 *Bergmite* the male Bergmite <Own Tempo> @ Quick Claw
 *A Late Hallmark Card* the male Luvdisc <Hydration> @ Mystic Water
 *Meadowhawk* the male Yanma <Compound Eyes>
 *Tacos* the female Sandile <Moxie> @ Muscle Band


*JackPK's active squad*

 *Gwen* the female Spinarak <Insomnia> @ Red Card
 *Sheena* the female Frogadier <Torrent> @ Lucky Egg
 *Lancelot* the male Doublade <No Guard> @ Dusk Stone
 *Louise* the female Budew <Poison Point> @ Shiny Stone
 *Luke* the male Zorua <Illusion> @ Lucky Egg
 *Judge Judy* the female Kangaskhan <Scrappy> @ Moon Stone
 *Bun Two Three Four* the female Buneary <Run Away> @ Soothe Bell
 *NO my name is lululemon >:|* the female Squirtle <Rain Dish> @ Rocky Helmet
 *Pokey* the male Diglett <Arena Trap> @ Eviolite
 *Snowball* the female Spheal <Ice Body> @ Lucky Egg

( Shininess not displayed, as functionality is not yet built into the [sprite] tags )

To begin
~JackPK sends out
~Zexion sends out (same type) and orders commands
~JackPK orders commands
~I ref
~(if Zexion, having made the arena, wishes to clarify the whole sendout thing, I will rework this.)


----------



## JackPK (Aug 24, 2015)

I assumed we're battling sequentially, so of course I'll send out Louise, since she's my only Pokemon eligible for the grass-type ecosystem!



(Even if the ecosystems can be chosen in any order, Strawberry Fields Forever still sounds like a fine place to start!)


----------



## Zexion (Aug 24, 2015)

I'll join the fray in the Strawberry Fields with Cerise! (subsequently was the intended plan, working our way up a mountain and yada :P)

Alright Cerise, this'll be an up-hill climb for us a little. So, with that in mind, spam Weather Ball and use this permanent sun to your advantage! If at any time she protects herself, use a Growth.

*Weather Ball/Growth ~ Weather Ball/Growth ~ Weather Ball/Growth*


----------



## JackPK (Aug 24, 2015)

I _could_ spam Sludge Bomb and hope for a lucky poisoning, but given what I just saw the RNG do in the battle I reffed between Eifie and Keldeo, I don't think I want to rely on luck. Also, spamming attacks is boring to ref and boring to read.

So instead, Louise, start with a *Cotton Spore*! I asked Superbird about this in his VMs but I'm too impatient to wait for him to respond, but that's OK because it doesn't matter whether he refs speed stat changes as +/-10 or multiplicatively, since either way, Cotton Spore should be enough to slow a sun-powered Chlorophyll Cherubi down to just below us.

After that, *Toxic*, and then try to make up some of the ground you've lost so far with *Venoshock*.

*Cotton Spore ~ Toxic ~ Venoshock*


----------



## Superbird (Aug 26, 2015)

You know what? Unlike a lot of the other arenas Asber had to offer, this was a genuinely nice place. No Eldrich abominations, no bottomless pits, just a nice environmental simulator. The bright sunlight beat down pleasantly on the referee as he walked into the arena, followed closely by the two battlers. With no particular absurdity or unusuality, the battlers sent out their grass-type pokémon, and so the battle began.

*Round 1*

Zexion (OOOO)

Cerise – Cherubi () @ Leaf Stone
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* *Chlorophyll*
*Type:* Grass
*Condition:* Cheerful.
*Status:* Chlorophyll activated.
*Commands:* Weather Ball / Growth ~ Weather Ball / Growth ~ Weather Ball / Growth

JackPK (OOOO)

Louise – Budew () @ Shiny Stone
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* *Poison Point*
*Type:* Grass / Poison
*Condition:* A little more competitively-minded.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Cotton Spore (failed) ~ Toxic ~ Venoshock​
Cerise, energized by the strong sunlight, was the first to move – being a pokémon with a strong connection to the sky, she could of course capitalize on the weather. As she got together an attack, a whitish ball which she began to generate above her head that quickly turned a brilliant orange color as it absorbed sunlight. Within seconds, the Weather Ball was fully charged, and with a short hop and a front flip in the air, the Cherubi sent the attack flying towards her opponent, and like any Fire-type attack to a Grass-type, especially under strong sunlight, it was very potent. Louise was blown back harshly by the attack, and as she tried to recover and desperately get a few residual flames off of herself, she released an array of cotton spores that floated lazily through the air towards her opponent. 

But Cerise, being a Grass-type and quite used to spores herself, ignored the cloud of white specks, which passed lazily around her without really affecting her. And she sent another Weather Ball towards Louise, sending the Budew flying once again. But Louise wasn’t about to be beaten that easily, and with effort she flipped herself back up and threw through the air a blob of toxic sludge.

The poison sank into Cerise’s skin the moment it hit, and as the Cherubi charged her next Weather Ball, she cringed a little. But she didn’t let it get in the way of her attack – she launched the third Weather Ball this round at Louise, and once again the Budew was powerless to defend against it. But this time she did more than sit passively by as she was damaged by the attack, covered by the red glow of the Damage Cap – this time, Louise ejected a wide stream of acid, utterly drenching Cerise and sinking into her skin, aggravating the poison flowing within it. The Cherubi let out a wail of pain from the attack, and though she was still much healthier than her opponent it suddenly became very clear that she wasn’t the only one who could hit hard here.

*End of Round 1*

Zexion (OOOO)

Cerise – Cherubi () @ Leaf Stone
*Health:* 73%
*Energy:* 85%
*Ability:* *Chlorophyll*
*Type:* Grass
*Condition:* Wincing at the power of that attack.
*Status:* Chlorophyll activated. Badly poisoned (1%)
*Commands:* Weather Ball / Growth ~ Weather Ball / Growth ~ Weather Ball / Growth

JackPK (OOOO)

Louise – Budew () @ Shiny Stone
*Health:* 50% (CAPPED)
*Energy:* 87%
*Ability:* *Poison Point*
*Type:* Grass / Poison
*Condition:* In pain, but with a fiery spirit.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Cotton Spore ~ Toxic ~ Venoshock​
Referee Notes
~Cerise was unaffected by Cotton Spore, being a Grass type.
~Louise hit the damage cap on Action 3.
~JackPK commands first next round.


----------



## JackPK (Aug 26, 2015)

Goodness, it didn't even occur to me that Cotton Spore would be considered one of the powder moves. I always just think of them as "powder," not "powder and spore" moves. Whoops.

Okay, Louise, the bad news is that you can be KO'ed next round. But the good news is that your strongest super-effective attack is stronger than your foe's.

For the first two actions, by default, I want you to use *Venoshock*. If Cerise uses Protect or is otherwise unhittable, then use *Growth*. And if Cerise heals herself of the poison, lay it right back on her again with *Toxic* (unless she has a Safeguard up, in which case it sucks, but use Venoshock to at least get some damage in).

On the third action:

*Protect* if you've already been hit by two Weather Balls this round
*Venoshock* if you don't meet the condition to use Protect, AND Cerise is poisoned, AND you haven't already used Venoshock twice this round
or *Growth* if you don't meet the conditions to use Protect or Venoshock

*Venoshock/Growth/Toxic x2 ~ Protect/Venoshock/Growth*


----------



## Zexion (Aug 26, 2015)

Alright Cerise, darling, you're doing great, we are getting there. Now, we've gotta work around this, poison is not fun, especially against a Poison-typed opponent. So, for the first action, I want you to use Double Team and get up as many clones as you can. Follow that with a Growth to get some stat boosts. End the round with a Weather Ball.

*Double Team ~ Growth ~ Weather Ball*


----------



## Superbird (Aug 26, 2015)

*Round 2*

Zexion (OOOO)

Cerise – Cherubi () @ Leaf Stone
*Health:* 73%
*Energy:* 85%
*Ability:* *Chlorophyll*
*Type:* Grass
*Condition:* Wincing at the power of that attack.
*Status:* Chlorophyll activated. Badly poisoned (1%)
*Commands:* Double Team ~ Growth ~ Weather Ball

JackPK (OOOO)

Louise – Budew () @ Shiny Stone
*Health:* 50%
*Energy:* 87%
*Ability:* *Poison Point*
*Type:* Grass / Poison
*Condition:* In pain, but with a fiery spirit.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Venoshock / Growth / Toxic x2 ~ Protect / Venoshock / Growth​
Even at just Round 2, things were clearly getting a little bit dicey. These pokémon were chopping off a lot of health from each other with each attack, and despite their baby-looking appearances, they were clearly no slouches in damage dealing. Having taken a powerful Venoshock last round, Cerise knew she had to evade any more of those if she wanted to win this bout – and so she began to use her high speed under the sun to rush around in a circle, creating an array of duplicates to confuse her opponent. And confuse Louise it did – the poor Budew had no idea which one of her opponents was the real Cerise. But she shot an attack anyway, at the one second from the left, and she heard a satisfying wail of pain as the rest of the clones disappeared.

And though Louise seemed to be just as surprised as Cerise that she had hit through on her first try – perhaps even more – Cerise was not very happy about it, and decided to try a different method of attack. Closing her eyes, she began to use her grass-type photosynthesis abilities to absorb sunlight and make herself grow, larger, larger, until she was almost half again taller than before. She would intimidate her opponent, and her opponent would forfeit! 

All did not go as planned, and Louise carelessly drenched a moaning Cerise with another blast of acid, that sank in and seemed to eat even at the Cherubi’s very soul. So maybe, Cerise figured, it would be better to just go back to attacking. And that she did, building up another familiar Weather Ball – this time bigger than ever thanks to her increased size – and hurled it at her opponent. The attack had exactly the right effect – a wail of searing pain – but unfortunately for Cerise, Louise springed herself upwards as soon as she could, and then closed her own eyes and used the sun to increase her own size, to match her opponent. Now there were two titanic baby Grass-types, ready to finish each other off – and each of them knew the other was capable of just that.

*End of Round 2*

Zexion (OOOO)

Cerise – Cherubi () @ Leaf Stone
*Health:* 23% (CAPPED)
*Energy:* 72%
*Ability:* *Chlorophyll*
*Type:* Grass
*Condition:* Tense and angry.
*Status:* Attack +2. Special Attack +2. Chlorophyll activated. Badly poisoned (2%)
*Commands:* Double Team ~ Growth ~ Weather Ball

JackPK (OOOO)

Louise – Budew () @ Shiny Stone
*Health:* 25% 
*Energy:* 71%
*Ability:* *Poison Point*
*Type:* Grass / Poison
*Condition:* Somewhat satisfied, but cautious.
*Status:* Attack +2. Special Attack +2.
*Commands:* Venoshock ~ Venoshock ~ Growth​
Referee Notes
~Cerise created four clones on action 1. Louise’s Venoshock, by chance, hit the original, and so they all faded.
~Louise’s second Venoshock pushed Cerise to the damage cap.
~Zexion commands first.


----------



## Zexion (Aug 27, 2015)

Oh god, Cerise, this is getting too close for comfort. Maybe we should've gone all out attack this round. However, live and learn and all that fun jazz. We should be able to finish her off with one or two well placed Weather Balls, and that's exactly what you are gonna do. Spam Weather Ball until she is down! If at anytime she protects herself, use Aromatherapy so that we can live out an action long. You've got this Cerise, take us to sleep in the desert!

*Weather Ball/Aromatherapy ~ Weather Ball/Aromatherapy ~ Weather Ball/Aromatherapy*


----------



## JackPK (Aug 27, 2015)

One well-placed *Venoshock* should be more than enough. The trouble is, will just one of Cerise's Weather Balls be enough to KO you? After Growth, I think it just might, but we don't have any good priority moves, so we have to hope it narrowly doesn't manage 25% damage. But either way's OK, Louise, since you can finally evolve after this battle no matter what!

If by some miracle you're both still standing after the first action, idk man, might as well keep lobbing squirts of poison.

*Venoshock x3*


----------



## Superbird (Aug 28, 2015)

*Round 3*

Zexion (OOOO)

Cerise – Cherubi () @ Leaf Stone
*Health:* 23%
*Energy:* 72%
*Ability:* *Chlorophyll*
*Type:* Grass
*Condition:* Tense and angry.
*Status:* Attack +2. Special Attack +2. Chlorophyll activated. Badly poisoned (2%)
*Commands:* Weather Ball / Aromatherapy ~ Weather Ball / Aromatherapy ~ Weather Ball / Aromatherapy

JackPK (OOOO)

Louise – Budew () @ Shiny Stone
*Health:* 25% 
*Energy:* 71%
*Ability:* *Poison Point*
*Type:* Grass / Poison
*Condition:* Somewhat satisfied, but cautious.
*Status:* Attack +2. Special Attack +2.
*Commands:* Venoshock x3​
The referee waved the beginning of round three.
Immediately, Cerise used Weather Ball.
Critical Hit!
The attack was Super Effective!
Louise was knocked out!

...The Budew fell to the ground, nowhere near strong enough to endure the fiery attack. Sighing but smiling in a display of good sportsmanship, JackPK recalled his fallen pokémon, and his opponent followed his example. The arena began to shift and suddenly sand was flying everywhere and the referee was urgently putting on Go-Goggles. It was time for Round 2.

*End of Round 3*

Zexion (OOOO)

Cerise – Cherubi () @ Leaf Stone
*Health:* 23%
*Energy:* 67%
*Ability:* *Chlorophyll*
*Type:* Grass
*Condition:* _Yay, I won!_
*Status:* Attack +2. Special Attack +2. Chlorophyll activated. Badly poisoned (2%)
*Actions:* Weather Ball

JackPK (ØOOO)

Louise – Budew () @ Shiny Stone
*Health:* *0%* 
*Energy:* 71%
*Ability:* *Poison Point*
*Type:* Grass / Poison
*Condition:* Unconscious.
*Status:* Knocked Out!
*Actions:* Nothing​
Referee Notes
~Though one weather ball would have done, the RNG clearly decided that overkill was very necessary, and Weather Ball was a critical hit.
~Zexion will send out, then JackPK will send out and issue commands, and then Zexion will issue commands.


----------



## Zexion (Aug 28, 2015)

Sweet Cerise! Overkill is obviously the best kill. One step closer to evolution, and you have a well earned rest, so take it easy while everyone else keeps the pace.

It only makes sense to head down the list, now doesn't it? So, Jarfly, let's follow Cerise's pace and get a victory in the desert!


----------



## JackPK (Aug 28, 2015)

Let's go, Pokey!



First things first: if at any point you see Jarfly preparing a Bide or using Protect, abandon your commands for that action and use *Hone Claws* instead.

If you have a status condition and aren't using Hone Claws, then use *Facade*.

Otherwise, there's not much to worry about in Nincada's movepool, so use *Swagger* and then two *Aerial Ace*s.

Best of luck!

*Swagger/Facade/Hone Claws ~ Aerial Ace/Facade/Hone Claws x2*


----------



## Zexion (Aug 28, 2015)

Shoot, mistakes have been made and you haven't even started fighting. Sorry Jarfly, this'll be an uphill one for you, my fault.

Sadly, you're gonna have to take that Swagger head on, which won't be fun. However, with that boost, we can work a little bit. After taking that Swagger, I want you to go through with an X-Scissor. Those Aerial Aces are gonna be fun, but I think we can handle them. For your last two actions, use a same turn Dig. Gonna have to brute force this one.

*X-Scissor ~ Dig ~ Dig*


----------



## Superbird (Sep 1, 2015)

The two trainers proceed to send out their next two pokémon – on one side, a short brown mole pokémon peeking out of the ground curiously towards his opponent. And on the other, a light grey Bug-type, who started looking around the arena as the sandstorm began and all the humans present equipped the Go-Goggles they’d borrowed for this occasion. With that, Round 4 was set to begin.

*Round 4*

Zexion (oOOO)

Jarfly – Nincada () 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* Compound Eyes
*Type:* Bug / Ground
*Condition:* Pretty okay with this place.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* X-Scissor ~ Dig ~ Dig

JackPK (øOOO)

Pokey – Diglett () @ Eviolite
*Health:* 100% 
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* Arena Trap
*Type:* Ground
*Condition:* Ready.
*Status:* Normal. 
*Commands:* Swagger / Facade / Hone Claws ~ Aerial Ace / Facade / Hone Claws x2​
As the second stage of the battle begins, Jarfly ominously stares down his opponent, who glances back obliviously in return. That is, until the Diglett begins to speak – in pokémon language, of course – and start bragging about how much better he is. Though none of the battlers are particularly fluent in pokémon speech, the general gist of Pokey’s speech isn’t difficult to determine. The Diglett brags about how he’s faster and more agile than his opponent, and a better digger – Jarfly’s evolved form probably wouldn’t last a single action in this desert, after all, no, his other evolved form. The one he doesn’t like, and the one he’s going to be someday.

At some point the Swaggering goes a little bit over Jarfly’s head. He can tell he’s supposed to be enraged, and he is – he’s pretty furious – but he’s still having trouble figuring out his opponent’s meaning, and near the end of Pokey’s speech, the Diglett is starting to not even make sense. Jarfly tries to ignore that, however briefly, as he crawls forward towards his opponent to retaliate. Just as Pokey finishes his torrent of insults and brags, Jarfly raises both of his front claws, and swipes at his opponent in a cross-shaped pattern, leaving a relatively deep gash on his opponent.

Pokey lets out a shrill wail of pain, and immediately retaliates. Faster than anyone on the battlefield can see, the Diglett launches himself out of the ground, a large clump of dirt still covering the lower end of his cylindrical body, and comes down like a missile on top of Jarfly. But Jarfly is a Nincada, with a relatively sturdy natural exoskeleton, and so he’s ready to move the moment his opponent bounces off. And move he does, sinking into the ground and becoming invisible for a moment, only coming out as soon as Pokey lands, and ramming into the Diglett.

For the third action, this sequence promptly repeats itself. Again, Pokey shoots out of the ground to launch an aerial attack, and despite their Go-Goggles, neither the trainers nor the referee can actually see the Diglett’s feet. Except this time, after taking the hit, Jarfly, for some reason, starts to think back to his opponent’s insults – these attacks aren’t that bad to endure, so Pokey doesn’t really have much reason to swagger at him...so what was the Diglett’s point? Jarfly is somewhat confused, and before he can realize it, he’s completely bumbled up his digging, accidentally slashing himself several times instead of slashing up the dirt. The Nincada shakes his head – this is not how it’s supposed to go! Who cares what his opponent thinks? He’s gonna be down by the end of the battle anyway, so why worry about it?

*Round 4*

Zexion (oOOO)

Jarfly – Nincada () 
*Health:* 77%
*Energy:* 89%
*Ability:* Compound Eyes
*Type:* Bug / Ground
*Condition:* At odds with his thoughts.
*Status:* Attack +2. Confused (7%).
*Actions:* X-Scissor ~ Dig ~ Confused

JackPK (øOOO)

Pokey – Diglett () @ Eviolite
*Health:* 76% 
*Energy:* 90%
*Ability:* Arena Trap
*Type:* Ground
*Condition:* Optimistic, but not feeling fantastic.
*Status:* Normal. 
*Actions:* Swagger / Facade / Hone Claws ~ Aerial Ace / Facade / Hone Claws x2​
Referee Notes
~Jarfly hit himself in confusion on action 3.
~Zexion commands first.


----------



## Zexion (Sep 2, 2015)

Somehow we are coming out of that better than I expected, so good job Jarfly! Now, we need to focus on full power, that Eviolite isn't nice and neither is the confusion. However the odds aren't too rough, so we might be good, especially with the power boost. As much as I don't want to, go ahead and spam X-Scissor for three actions. Should Pokey become unhittable at any time, switch over to a Harden. If you start getting too mad, use Frustration.

*X-Scissor/Harden/Frustration ~ X-Scissor/Harden/Frustration ~ X-Scissor/Harden/Frustration*


----------



## JackPK (Sep 2, 2015)

Well, I hate to do this, but I guess *Bide* is probably our best option. Hold off on releasing it until after Jarfly's last attack, if you can.

*Bide (store) ~ Bide (store) ~ wait + Bide (release)*


----------



## Superbird (Sep 8, 2015)

*Round 5*

Zexion (oOOO)

Jarfly – Nincada () 
*Health:* 77%
*Energy:* 89%
*Ability:* Compound Eyes
*Type:* Bug / Ground
*Condition:* At odds with his thoughts.
*Status:* Attack +2. Confused (7%).
*Commands:* X-Scissor / Harden / Frustration ~ X-Scissor / Harden / Frustration ~ X-Scissor / Harden / Frustration

JackPK (øOOO)

Pokey – Diglett () @ Eviolite
*Health:* 76% 
*Energy:* 90%
*Ability:* Arena Trap
*Type:* Ground
*Condition:* Optimistic, but not feeling fantastic.
*Status:* Normal. 
*Commands:* Bide (store) ~ Bide (store) ~ wait + Bide (release)​
As Round two begins, Jarfly quickly shakes his head in a successful attempt to clear it, and charges forward at his opponent, claws raised and ready for an attack. Pokey, being a mere Diglett, gasps a little, and slams his eyes shut, enduring the stinging blow as he clenched his teeth. But he didn’t take any action; no, he was biding his time, painfully.

Jarfly seemed to take no notice, pressing his apparent advantage. Without even stepping back to recuperate after his first attack, he lets out a battle cry and his claws begin to glow again with that familiar Bug-type energy. Once more, he slashes with both claws in an X-shape at his opponent, his attack leaving a faint indentation in Pokey’s skin. The Diglett seems to shrink a little, and his eyes scrunch up more from the pain, but he still doesn’t retaliate.

Opportunities are opportunities, so Jarfly tries one more X-Scissor, and just like the previous two, it’s a clean hit. But this time, Pokey has begun to shudder violently, and the Diglett’s eyes suddenly snap open and glare at Jarfly. In alarm, the Nincada quickly backpedals – but it’s too late; with a ferocity that might seem impossible for such a creature as a Diglett, Pokey bears down on his opponent, delivering a single concentrated strike at his opponent, so strong that Jarfly is sent flying ten meters through the sand. As the Nincada tiredly claws his way to the surface, he thinks that perhaps he ought to be more careful in the future – whatever his opponent did last round, this was much more deadly, and at this point there was no telling what Pokey could do.

*End of Round 5*

Zexion (oOOO)

Jarfly – Nincada () 
*Health:* 27% (CAPPED)
*Energy:* 77%
*Ability:* Compound Eyes
*Type:* Bug / Ground
*Condition:* Shaken and wary.
*Status:* Attack +2. 
*Actions:* X-Scissor x3

JackPK (øOOO)

Pokey – Diglett () @ Eviolite
*Health:* 43% 
*Energy:* 61%
*Ability:* Arena Trap
*Type:* Ground
*Condition:* Okay, but not feeling perfect.
*Status:* Normal. 
*Actions:* Bide​
Referee Notes
~JackPK commands first.


----------



## JackPK (Sep 8, 2015)

Hmm, we're in the lead, but both you and Jarfly are well within the damage cap, so we need to be careful anyhow.

*Protect* if he tries to use Giga Drain, and *Hone Claws* if he's Biding or Protecting. Otherwise, I think we can finish things off with three one-action *Uproar*s. (Do them separately, without locking yourself into a long three-action Uproar, so that you can stop and Protect or Hone Claws if need be.)

*Protect/Hone Claws/Uproar x3*


----------



## Zexion (Sep 10, 2015)

Ugh. Tight spot, really tight spot. Let some frustration out first off. The only thing I can think of after is two x-scissors. Hopefully we can finish strong.

*Frustration ~ X-Scissor ~ X-Scissor*


----------



## Superbird (Sep 16, 2015)

*Round 6*

Zexion (oOOO)

Jarfly – Nincada () 
*Health:* 27%
*Energy:* 77%
*Ability:* Compound Eyes
*Type:* Bug / Ground
*Condition:* Shaken and wary.
*Status:* Attack +2. 
*Actions:* Frustration ~ X-Scissor ~ X-Scissor

JackPK (øOOO)

Pokey – Diglett () @ Eviolite
*Health:* 43% 
*Energy:* 61%
*Ability:* Arena Trap
*Type:* Ground
*Condition:* Okay, but not feeling perfect.
*Status:* Normal. 
*Actions:* Protect / Hone Claws / Uproar x3​
Jarfly was frantically trying to reorient himself when Pokey let out another attack – except this time, it was one of sound. The Diglett burst into a painfully loud uproar, scaring the living daylights out of Jarfly and simultaneously forcing the Nincada to cringe harshly. But, with effort, the Nincada shook his head, and as the sound began to die down he forced himself forward, channeling his pent-up stress into a vicious attack on Pokey, one equally potent to the X-Scissors of the last round.

Realizing this, Jarfly prepared to launch another X-Scissor, but he was rudely interrupted by another sudden screech from Pokey. The Uproar once again caught him off guard, especially due to the pause between actions. But this time he shook himself off more quickly, and with an angered cry, slashed at his opponent. Again, it was a potent attack, and as it struck Pokey yelped, ending his uproar abruptly, only to start it again a few seconds later. And though Jarfly once again cringed at the noise, he continued his attack unfazed this time, perhaps fueled by adrenaline, and by the end of the round Pokey had what seemed like a thousand little cuts from the repeated X-Scissor attacks.

*End of Round 6*

Zexion (oOOO)

Jarfly – Nincada () 
*Health:* 3% 
*Energy:* 64%
*Ability:* Compound Eyes
*Type:* Bug / Ground
*Condition:* Adrenaline rushing.
*Status:* Attack +2. 
*Actions:* Frustration ~ X-Scissor x2

JackPK (øOOO)

Pokey – Diglett () @ Eviolite
*Health:* 10% 
*Energy:* 46%
*Ability:* Arena Trap
*Type:* Ground
*Condition:* Wondering how Jarfly is still standing
*Status:* Normal. 
*Actions:* Uproar ~ Uproar ~ Uproar​
Referee Notes
~Frustration had 80 power.
~Uproar’s damage output was slightly reduced (to 80 bp), as Pokey had to separate them and thus couldn’t go fully out of control, as is the spirit of the move.
~Zexion commands first.


----------



## Zexion (Sep 22, 2015)

Short time, quick commands. Sorry Jarfly, I'm not the best. Jump in and hopefully end this with a Quick Attack/X-Scissor combo. If you can't nail that off because Pokey is unhittable, don't do anything, just stay still and use the combo the next time around.

*Quick Attack + X-Scissor/Nothing ~ Quick Attack + X-Scissor/X-Scissor*


----------



## JackPK (Sep 22, 2015)

Use *Sucker Punch*, and that ought to finish him off.

If for whatever reason you can't pull off Sucker Punch before Quick Attack (though you should, since they're the same priority and you're faster), instead *Endure* the combo, then *Protect* against the straggling X-Scissor left at the end of his commands, and finally take him down with *Aerial Ace*.

*Sucker Punch/Endure ~ victory/Protect ~ dance party/Aerial Ace*


----------



## Superbird (Sep 22, 2015)

*Round 7*

Zexion (oOOO)

Jarfly – Nincada () 
*Health:* 3% 
*Energy:* 64%
*Ability:* Compound Eyes
*Type:* Bug / Ground
*Condition:* Adrenaline rushing.
*Status:* Attack +2. 
*Commands:* Quick Attack + X-Scissor / Nothing ~ Quick Attack + X-Scissor / X-Scissor

JackPK (øOOO)

Pokey – Diglett () @ Eviolite
*Health:* 10% 
*Energy:* 46%
*Ability:* Arena Trap
*Type:* Ground
*Condition:* Wondering how Jarfly is still standing
*Status:* Normal. 
*Actions:* Sucker Punch / Endure ~ victory / Protect ~ dance party / Aerial Ace​
This was the pivotal round, both battlers knew. Jarfly, in particular, was determined to win – he knew it was possible, he’d gotten this far, but he’d have to be fast. The Nincada sprang into action, moving as fast as he could and practically gliding across the sandy battlefield, but Pokey was unfortunately thinking exactly the same way. The Diglett popped down below the ground faster than Jarfly could register, and came out below the Nincada with just enough force to knock the bug pokémon out. And with that, the sandstorm began to die down as the nature detector detected fewer pokémon in the environment. The trainers nodded at each other and returned their respective pokémon to their poké balls. It was time for the next phase of the battle.

*End of Round 7*

Zexion (oØOO)

Jarfly – Nincada () 
*Health:* *0%* 
*Energy:* 64%
*Ability:* Compound Eyes
*Type:* Bug / Ground
*Condition:* Unconscious.
*Status:* Knocked Out!
*Actions:* Nothing

JackPK (øOOO)

Pokey – Diglett () @ Eviolite
*Health:* 10% 
*Energy:* 41%
*Ability:* Arena Trap
*Type:* Ground
*Condition:* Thankfully victorious.
*Status:* Normal. 
*Actions:* Sucker Punch​
Referee Notes
~JackPK sends out
~Zexion sends out
~JackPK orders commands
~Zexion orders commands


----------



## JackPK (Sep 22, 2015)

It's Lululemon's turn!


----------



## Zexion (Sep 24, 2015)

Whelp, sorry about that Jarfly. You win some, you lose some.

From the looks of things, the next up will be *A Late Hallmark Card*!


----------



## JackPK (Sep 24, 2015)

Okay, here we go, Lululemon!

If that Luvdisc tries to inflict you with a status, try and see if you can *Withdraw* fast enough to avoid it. (Hopefully this should at least work for confusion/attraction, if not other statuses.) Also Withdraw if he's protecting or otherwise unhittable or unreachable.

If you see a Double-Edge or Take Down incoming, take it and then compound the recoil woes with *Counter*.

Otherwise, let's set up a *Reflect* and then use a couple of *Power-Up Punch*es.

*Withdraw/Counter/Reflect ~ Withdraw/Counter/Power-Up Punch x2*


----------



## Zexion (Oct 1, 2015)

Alright ALHC, time to shine. Sure little Lululemon is going to go for a Withdraw, but we need to open this Round with a Toxic, even if Hallmark cards are meant to be kind and corny. Follow that up with a Secret Power, which is gonna be fun to use, cause Hallmark cards are secrets! Let's end with a Hydro Pump to make sure it's a fun time.

*Toxic ~ Secret Power ~ Hydro Pump*


----------



## Superbird (Oct 6, 2015)

The field changed to one completely made of water, the ground seeming to melt away as sprinklers from the roof began to simulate rain and pipes on the arena’s edges started to spew out water at an unimaginable rate. As soon as it was sufficiently full, the two trainers sent out their next pokémon. On one side, a Luvdisc – a happy-looking pokémon needing no more explanation. And on the other side, a Squirtle, who dived happily into the water before swimming to the surface and splashing around some more. With no further ado, the referee began the next round.

*Round 8*

Zexion (oøOO)

A Late Hallmark Card – Luvdisc () @ Mystic Water
*Health:* 100% 
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* *Hydration*
*Type:* Water
*Condition:* Luv luv luv.
*Status:* Hydration activated.
*Commands:* Toxic ~ Secret Power ~ Hydro Pump

JackPK (øoOO)

Lululemon – Squirtle () @ Rocky Helmet
*Health:* 100% 
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* *Rain Dish*
*Type:* Water
*Condition:* Frolicking.
*Status:* Rain Dish activated. 
*Commands:* Withdraw / Counter / Reflect ~ Withdraw / Counter / Power-Up Punch x2​
A Late Hallmark Card, aided by being an actual fish rather than just a turtle, and therefore being able to swim quite fast, swam in a small circle as if to look welcoming and happy, and then proceeded to gurgle up a small amount of poison from his belly. Lululemon, looking on, became a little bit confused, until she saw the little blob of purple stuff – and, of course, she knew exactly what it was, and, trusting her shell to protect her from it, she withdrew every single one of her limbs, plus her head. A Late Hallmark Card, not to be deterred, aimed for the head opening, although even if his Toxic hit the shell, it would likely as not sink in anyway. But A Late Hallmark Card was a bit careless, or perhaps overconfident, and her Toxic glob floated right past Lululemon’s shell as the Squirtle emerged, more confident in her defensive abilities.

It was only a minor setback, though, nothing A Late Hallmark Card couldn’t fix. Switching strategies, he expended a little bit of his energy to create a small white orb in front of his mouth – an orb which quickly grew in size as it seemed to absorb the essence of the water around the battlers, turning a deep blue color. As Lululemon got the mind to advance upon her opponent, A Late Hallmark Card fired the orb as a thick beam, which slammed into Lululemon’s hand and swirled the Squirtle around. As soon as Lululemon recovered her orientation, though, she charged her injured fist with power and lightly bopped A Late Hallmark Card on the top tail fin, the latent power in her attack overshadowing the pain in her fist. 

Lululemon followed that up with a second punch, this time to the middle of her opponent’s back, and afterwards she felt even stronger, as if she’d never been hit by the Secret Power in the first place. A Late Hallmark Card knew how his opponent felt. He resented that. And so, giving an angry chirp and swimming a brief distance away, he flipped himself around and, after a deep breath, fired a huge column of water at his opponent that was almost as thick as his body was tall. Thoroughly surprised by the magnitude of the attack, Lululemon was thrown backwards by the attack, floating slowly to a stop against the edge of the arena. As the referee called the end of the round, she glared at her opponent, thinking that maybe A Late Hallmark Card was worse than No Card At All.

*End of Round 8*

Zexion (oøOO)

A Late Hallmark Card – Luvdisc () @ Mystic Water
*Health:* 93% 
*Energy:* 84%
*Ability:* *Hydration*
*Type:* Water
*Condition:* A little cross. 
*Status:* Hydration activated.
*Actions:* Toxic ~ Secret Power ~ Hydro Pump

JackPK (øoOO)

Lululemon – Squirtle () @ Rocky Helmet
*Health:* 82% 
*Energy:* 94%
*Ability:* *Rain Dish*
*Type:* Water
*Condition:* Feeling challenged.
*Status:* Attack +1. Defense +1. Rain Dish activated. 
*Actions:* Withdraw ~ Power-Up Punch x2​
Arena Notes
~It is raining.

Referee Notes
~Toxic missed.
~A Late Hallmark Card lowered Lululemon’s Attack stat with Secret Power.
~Zexion commands first.


----------



## Superbird (Dec 1, 2015)

I've ignored this for too long, and I'm fairly sure Zexion's Absence Sheet post expired almost a month ago, so *DQ Warning for Zexion*.


----------



## Superbird (Jan 19, 2016)

I'll go ahead and free up JackPK's battle slot now. *Zexion is Disqualified*. Database should handle prizes.


----------

